# Do you feel tired after a ibs "attack" / "spasm "



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,
I've got a question 
The only way to explain it is a bad ibs attack / spasm when it hurts in your stomach for so long where you can not move for the pain and then goes leaving a ackey pain but not as intense,
Once you have of these are you left tired and worn out ?

Because once I do I'm knackered from it and wanna know if there is anyone else like this ??

Thankyou !


----------



## adamsapple1991 (Dec 19, 2013)

No but I know exactly what you mean about the pain! Im currently going through that exact same thing. It's horrible, how long does the pain last for you?


----------



## RuthH (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes I do. It's entirely exhausting so can totally empathise with you.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Often. My energy levels go low and I cannot think very clearly and quickly.


----------



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine can last a good few minutes, I seem to have the majority of mine at early hours. So I wake up in a lot if pain which unfortunately wakes my partner and he panicks because he doesn't know what to do.

What do you ( adamsapple1992) do and how long does it last you?

And that's quite a relief (RuthH & Indianropetrick) I thought that I was the only one that it happened to because a few people I talked to didn't , so I couldn't understand if I was explaining it correctly or why I was being so tired from it

Thankyou all though


----------



## RuthH (Jan 10, 2013)

I tend to get bouts of bloating and trapped gas through the night, which wakes me up and I can be awake for a couple of hours while trying to get comfortable again. It's the whole vicious circle thing, if I don't get enough sleep, I end up having an attack and so on. I feel tired most of the time but not as bad as when I'm up half the night, so no you're not the only one choccokels.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Extremely tired and because i have daily problems i am slways tired.


----------

